# pronunciation 'as gaeilge'



## Caveat (22 Jun 2007)

Continuity lady on TG4:

"Anocht, ar TG ceathair"

...has anyone noticed, the way she pronounces it,  that there is a distinctly audible "t" sound at the end of the last word?  I've never heard this before.  I wouldn't be the most knowledgeable Irish scholar but to me it just sounds bizarre - is it a regional thing?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

You mean like "ceathairt"? Sounds mí-cheart to me.


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> "ceathairt"?


 
Yep. It's what she says - listen out for her.  There may be more than one of course but you'll know her when you hear her


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

When the female _TG4 _continuity announcers appear on screen my brain generally gives precedence to processing what my eyes see rather than what my ears hear.


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> When the female _TG4 _continuity announcers appear on screen my brain generally gives precedence to processing what my eyes see rather than what my ears hear.


 
 

- unfortunately clubman this particular lady only seems to do voiceovers.
But you can of course still use your imagination...


----------



## ajapale (22 Jun 2007)

Ive noticed that people from West Mayo often stress the t at the end of a word. Wereas a Dubliner might pronounce the word right as Rih in North West Mayo they will say rite with considerable stress on the "t". I figure it is related to the way Irish is spoken in the area.


----------



## daithi (24 Jun 2007)

-the apparent pronunciation of a t sound at the end of a word ending in -air or -eair or -eir is a feature of the connemara dialect..I had a Galwegian Irish teacher that had the same way of speking as gaelige.

daithi


----------



## Trafford (25 Jun 2007)

It's Connacht Gaelige. It sounds totally different I think to the Munster Irish spoken by the majority of the country. I am from the west and when in Irish college I found people from Dublin hard to understand, and vice versa, because of our different dialects.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

Trafford said:


> It sounds totally different I think to the Munster Irish spoken by the majority of the country.


I don't think that the majority of the country has a working knowledge of the language.


----------



## Trafford (26 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't think that the majority of the country has a working knowledge of the language.


 
In schools it is used in the most part.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

Trafford said:


> In schools it is used in the most part.


Surely only in Gaelscoileanna?


----------



## Trafford (27 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely only in Gaelscoileanna?


 
My god,  you're tedious!! Ok, I'll break it down for you. In the most part of the country the Irish that is used in schools is that of the Munster dialect.


----------



## shootingstar (27 Jun 2007)

Trafford said:


> My god,  you're tedious!!



never heard CM being called that before


----------



## joanmul (30 Jun 2007)

ajapale said:


> Ive noticed that people from West Mayo often stress the t at the end of a word. Wereas a Dubliner might pronounce the word right as Rih in North West Mayo they will say rite with considerable stress on the "t". I figure it is related to the way Irish is spoken in the area.


 
I'm from North Mayo though long gone from it. Yes, there is considerable emphasis on the 't' - in English.  Ceathairt is not pronounced with the emphasis on the 't' so I don't think your theory is correct.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2007)

Trafford said:


> My god,  you're tedious!! Ok, I'll break it down for you. In the most part of the country the Irish that is used in schools is that of the Munster dialect.


Thanks - it would help if you had been clearer in the first place. Oh - and by the way you might want to check the posting guidelines whiley you're at it...


----------



## Caveat (30 Jun 2007)

Ok

So the general consensus is that I am hearing Connaught Irish.

But has anyone heard this 'ceathair*t*' on TG4 (or anywhere else on the broadcast media for that matter) since I mentioned it?


----------



## ajapale (30 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> But has anyone heard this 'ceathair*t*' on TG4 (or anywhere else on the broadcast media for that matter) since I mentioned it?



Yes I hear it on "Tina Gee" all the time I havent heard it elswhere. I can just about understand Galway Irish but cant make head nor tail of Donegal Irish.


----------

